# need new homes for my cats due to allergies



## anityam (Feb 28, 2012)

hi does anyone have room in their homes and hearts for any of my cats
1 fluffy ginger female aged 4 she is spayed her name is Honey
2 tabby with ginger streaks, female aged 3 , she is spayed her name is Molly
3 Black & White tom aged 2years 6 months, not neutered, name is Felix 
Homes needed away from Wigan area so they don't return.
Rehoming so I can have my new grandson visit me, I am disabled and unable to visit him in his home, he is allergic to cats and not seeing him is making my depression worse.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this & didn't want to read and run. But I thought cat allergies were controllable with the proper medication (?) Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## anityam (Feb 28, 2012)

no the allergy lies with my new 4 month old grandson, everytime he is round cats he gets a very bad reaction


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont know how often you are likely to see your grandson, but can you not make sure the cats are out or in another room? At 4 months he is not going to be moving around much to find them.


----------



## anityam (Feb 28, 2012)

hi his mother refuses to allow him to come to my home while I have the cats so hav e no option but to find homes for them :-(


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

that is such a shame that the cats have to suffer for this.
are you allowed to go to her house, after all you could have
cat on you. have you tried petal cleanse?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope you find a suitable solution to this, have you a spare room that the cat's can go into whilst your grandson visits? Has your daughter had allergy tests performed on your grandson to check if it is the cats (I'm unsure if they will do tests on a baby so young as I know my daughter had to wait until she was 3 before any allergy tests could be performed) Unfortunately the cats are at an age where many people wouldn't want them  as many people now want kitten's especially since it is coming into kitten season. Good luck however.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

What if you rehome and she still finds excuses not to visit you? Sorry to sound negative but I know someone that has happened to and the poor lady in question re homed her 7 year old dog for nothing.

Another thing to consider is that; Would getting rid of your cats, who keep you company 24/7 cause you further depression, as you have lost a focus of your day to day life?

Could you not ask whether they could come over and then you all go out for a meal instead? It would get you out of the house with the assistance you need, allow you to see your Grandson and allow you to keep your cats. 

A compromise can be reached here without the need to rehome your beloved pets.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

anityam said:


> no the allergy lies with my new 4 month old grandson, everytime he is round cats he gets a very bad reaction


I feel there is a lot of negativity towards this persons predicament. Shutting the cats in another room would probably not make the situation for the baby any better as the cat hair would still be around the rest of the house and the baby will start moving around within the next few months, crawling etc. Also to suggest medication to control it is easier said than done with a 4 month old baby. It must be heartbreaking for this person to not be able to see her grandson and probably heartbreaking to think of having to give up her cats. I would suggest you contact a rescue centre and see if they can rehome the cats. There are plenty of people who would take on cats of this age


----------



## anityam (Feb 28, 2012)

Wind1 ty so much for your input, all your comments are so true, I have managed to find a home for Felix and possibly a home for Molly and Tiger just need to find a home for Honey now and then son will blitz house to remove any cat hair so my grandson can come and spend time and get to know me and me get to know him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well i hope you find good and loving homes for all of them and that it is the cats that your grandson is allergic to. all the best


----------



## andcatmakes4 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Im looking for company for my cat. She is nearly 20 months old. We had thought of getting a ginger cat so they had very different looks. We dont drive though so picking up might be an issue. If she is still available please inbox me and we will see what can be done


----------



## anityam (Feb 28, 2012)

ALL cats have now been rehomed thanks to all who showed an interest


----------



## Daisyflower (Mar 29, 2012)

Anityam I am interested in adopting your ginger cat. Do you still have it? Where about are you?

I'm in Chester but sadly I have no transport. Can you help?


----------



## anityam (Feb 28, 2012)

hi all cats now rehomed thank to those who showed an interest


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm glad you found nice homes so soon.
My little boy was allergic to our last cat and I wouldnt medicate him either. In my opinion its not a good thing to medicate a small child in this way. Enjoy seeing more of your grandson, he'll lift your spirits im sure


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am extremely late posting this, my grandson was diagnosed by the GP as having an allergic reaction to pets. The GP actually said to my step-daughter do you have any pets, answer no but my dad has. That was the problem end of.

I was gutted what did this mean, yes we were able to visit them but no overnight stays at granny's.

I thought about it and said when was the last time he was at our house? it was several weeks prior to his symptoms starting. It made us realise he couldn't be allegic to the pets he hadn't been in contact with them. An allergic reaction doesn't happen weeks after contact. True he wasn't allergic to pets.

I hope you are enjoying time with your family.


----------

